# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  lettera di impegno assunzione

## albatros80

Buongiono, 
scrivo la presente per porVi un quesito che un po me sta preoccupando.
Qualche mese fa una ditta mi propose una lettera di impegno ad assunzione che contiene  il seguente testo: 
"Citta", li, 13 maggio 08  
Con riferimento ad accordi verbali intercosi, le formuliamo la presente quale lettera di impegno di assunzione con contratto a tempo indeterminato a far data dal 02/06/2008 presso la nostra azienda,
qualora venga a cessare il rapporto in essere tra lei e lattuale Societa´nella quale e ad oggi in forza.la data del 2 giugno e indicativa e non vincolante, sempre che venga definita una data certa eltro il 19 maggio c.a.;
in caso negativo le parti avranno diritto a recedere dal presente impegno. 
Diseguito  vengono specificate le condizioni che verrano applicate: 
sede di lavoro:citta di lavoro
Mansioni:la mansione
Retribuzione lorda annua: la retribuzione
Perido di prova:il perdiodo di prova
Decorrenza :02/06/2008 
Benefits:
buoni pasto
pc  
con lla sottoscrizione del presente atto il sig. io eprime il consenso al trattamento dei dati personali da parte della societá e dei soggetti che collaborano con essa alle sole finalitañ necessarie al nascente rapporto. 
La preghiamo voler controfirmare la presente per ricevuta ed acettazione.  
Io firme questa lettera e dopo alcuni giorni (15 maggio)ho inviato un mail a una persona della ditta nuova dicendole che avrei potuto stimare como giorno di inizio il 4/5 di maggio ma che lo avri chiamato per maggiori dettagli.. 
Successivamente decidi che non ero tanto sicuro di inizare questo lavoro e in piu per motivi familiari , non sarei potuto stare nelposto di lavoro.. e da li non mi presente piu alla in questa ditta. 
Premetto che la ditta non mi ha fatto firmare nessun contratto di lavoro, so che stavano facendo le pretiche necessarie, pero io non ho assolutamente firmato un contratto di assunzione.  
Dopo un mese circa un referente di questa ditta mi manda una mail  con il seguente testo: 
il mio nome purtroppo ci hai creato un forte problema in azienda non dando corso al contratto di assunzione che hai firmato. Adesso ho bisogno da parte tua di un messaggio in cui ci dici che non hai mai fatto un giorno di lavoro presso di noi.
Quindi sei pregato di scrivermi una email in cui mi confermi la tu intenzione a non lavorare con noi. È urgente!!!

Il quando ho ricevuto questa mail 16 di luglio, mi sono un po preoccupato, perche il referente di questa ditta mi accusa di non aver dato corso a un contratto che io non ho firmato, ripeto ho solo firmato una lettera dove la ditta si impegnava ad assumermi, e adesso mi chiede di mandargli una mail dove gli devo dire che non voglio lavorare con loro e che non ho mai fatto un giorno di lavoro..  
La mia domanda e?
La lettera di impegno di assunzione ha carattere legale se non vi e espressamente scritto che ci siano sanzioni in caso di mantenere il patto?
Possono considerare la lettera di impegno di assunzione come un contratto di lavoro vero e proprio? 
Premetto che mi era molto dipsiaciuto non poter prendere questo lavoro, e di aver creato questo disagio, pero alla fine non ero tanto sicuro e volevo rimanere con la mia ditta. 
Vi prego di potermi dare qualche consigno in merito e vi ringrazio tutti per la vostra eventuale disponibilita

----------


## f.p

> La mia domanda e?
> La lettera di impegno di assunzione ha carattere legale se non vi e espressamente scritto che ci siano sanzioni in caso di mantenere il patto?
> Possono considerare la lettera di impegno di assunzione come un contratto di lavoro vero e proprio?

  Ciao. 
Non credo ci sia motivo di preoccuparti!!
La tua mail probabilmente serve all'azienda solo per "documentare" il tuo rifiuto di formalizzare l'assunzione.
La lettera di impegno non è l'equivalente di un contratto di assunzione ma rappresenta pur sempre un impegno - dell'azienda e tuo - alla sottoscrizione del contratto "vero e proprio".
Immagino che la comunicazione con cui dichiari che sei tu a rinunciare alla proposta di assunzione, garantisca loro che tu non possa addebitargli alcunchè!!
Difficile immaginare ad una sanzione/risarcimento per la sfumata proposta a carico del lavoratore!!

----------


## iam

> Ciao. 
> Non credo ci sia motivo di preoccuparti!!
> La tua mail probabilmente serve all'azienda solo per "documentare" il tuo rifiuto di formalizzare l'assunzione.
> La lettera di impegno non è l'equivalente di un contratto di assunzione ma rappresenta pur sempre un impegno - dell'azienda e tuo - alla sottoscrizione del contratto "vero e proprio".
> Immagino che la comunicazione con cui dichiari che sei tu a rinunciare alla proposta di assunzione, garantisca loro che tu non possa addebitargli alcunchè!!
> Difficile immaginare ad una sanzione/risarcimento per la sfumata proposta a carico del lavoratore!!

  stavolta, stento io stesso a crederci...  :Big Grin: , sono d'accordo con te!  :EEK!:

----------


## francesco832003

> Ciao. 
> Non credo ci sia motivo di preoccuparti!!
> La tua mail probabilmente serve all'azienda solo per "documentare" il tuo rifiuto di formalizzare l'assunzione.
> La lettera di impegno non è l'equivalente di un contratto di assunzione ma rappresenta pur sempre un impegno - dell'azienda e tuo - alla sottoscrizione del contratto "vero e proprio".
> Immagino che la comunicazione con cui dichiari che sei tu a rinunciare alla proposta di assunzione, garantisca loro che tu non possa addebitargli alcunchè!!
> Difficile immaginare ad una sanzione/risarcimento per la sfumata proposta a carico del lavoratore!!

  
Ciao, io ho ricevuto una proposta di assunzione con tanto di firma da parte dell'azienda. Che tipo di penali ci sono nel caso in cui non mi assumono?
Alla fine c'è la loro firma.

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> Ciao, io ho ricevuto una proposta di assunzione con tanto di firma da parte dell'azienda. Che tipo di penali ci sono nel caso in cui non mi assumono?
> Alla fine c'è la loro firma.

  Che tu puoi chiedere l'esecuzione della promessa, ovvero ottenere l'assunzione ex sentenza. 
Ma è meglio sentire un legale e leggere attentamente la proposta di assunzione.

----------


## francesco832003

> Che tu puoi chiedere l'esecuzione della promessa, ovvero ottenere l'assunzione ex sentenza. 
> Ma è meglio sentire un legale e leggere attentamente la proposta di assunzione.

  
La proposta cita:
"
Oggetto: PROPOSTA DI ASSUNZIONE .
Con la presente a conferma dei colloqui intercorsi, siamo lieti di inviarLE
la ns proposta di assunzione, alle seguenti condizioni:
 Contratto a Tempo Indeterminato
 le sarà corrisposta la retribuzione annua lorda di Euro xx
comprensiva di superminimo assorbibile, ogni eventuale indennità e qualunque altro elemento avente carattere continuativo compresi i contributi previdenziali ed assistenziali a suo carico relativi al livello
2° del C.C.N.L CED
 Le verra riconosciuta unindennita di trasferta annuale di  xx e unindennita di mensa pari  x per ogni gg lavorato. 
"
ovviamente c'è la firma dell'azienda. e la mia per accettazione. 
Penali in soldi?L'unica cosa che si può ottenre è il posto?

----------

